# Diet



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Caroline has finally persuaded me to go on a diet, I`ve actually lost one stone since retiring (when I weighed over 14st) but could do with losing another couple. Anyway she`s carefully worked out a calorie controlled diet with a weekly menu, in addition to three regular meals I have to have three snacks a day. Here I am having my morning home made oatcake with a little cheese...



It`s going to be tough but I think I`ll manage :lol:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Good luck Mac, you don't look overweight to me.

Buy a bicycle and you will not only lose weight, but get fitter and obtain a bum like walnut, eat and drink what you like.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Good luck Mac, you don't look overweight to me.
> 
> Buy a bicycle and you will not only lose weight, but get fitter and obtain a bum like walnut, eat and drink what you like.





> bum like walnut


Prefer a brazil myself :lol:

Mac

Did you say a "little" cheese on that oatcake!!!!! :bag:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Funnily enough I was thinking about a diet recently as well

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

Big M was looking a bit porky lying on the sunbed when we were on holiday at the beginning of the year, time she went on one :lol:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Big M was looking a bit porky lying on the sunbed when we were on holiday at the beginning of the year, time she went on one :lol:


Mr Bond, you are a very, very brave man. Just hope she doesn't read the Forum...


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

double post


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Or is that a little Oatcake with your cheese.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Wot, no bacon? h34r:


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm on a diet too, kind of Atkins based low carb, works for me in short bursts with more exercise. Need to lose another stone and a half, then I'll just be a bit overweight!


----------



## Miikae (Mar 13, 2010)

Take the dog for longer walkies works for me









Mike


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Good luck!

It's all down to will power.

Although, those little packs of fresh melon are good for low calorie snacks.

And Sainsburys do healthy (fresh, low salt etc) ready meals that have roast chicken and roast beef dinners at 284 calories each and others that are under 400 calories.

You wouldn't want to eat them forever, but they're great for jump-starting a diet.

Add soup for lunch and cutting out the bread, and I've managed to lose a stone and a half in January and February.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> Funnily enough I was thinking about a diet recently as well
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Excellent :lol: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Good luck Mac, you don't look overweight to me.
> 
> Buy a bicycle and you will not only lose weight, but get fitter and obtain a bum like walnut, eat and drink what you like.


Thanks but my BMI puts me getting too close to being obese 

I tried a bike for going to work a couple of summers in the mid `90s, nearly killed me so I think I`ll give that a miss :thumbsdown:



Griff said:


> Mac
> 
> Did you say a "little" cheese on that oatcake!!!!! :bag:


That was the point of my photo :lol:

Mind you it is half fat cheese & Caroline very carefully worked out the amount of caleries


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Wot, no bacon? h34r:


*Stanley!! *







:lol:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Wot, no bacon? h34r:
> ...


Thatâ€™s me! 

We have a traditional Staffordshire Oat Cake maker just around the corner from our house (one of the few left in the city). The shop opens at 6am 7 days a week and has normally run out of stock by 9am. 

Grilled cheese oat cakes were/are a staple food in these parts, but just about anything goes with Staffordshire oat cakes. Particularly bacon, eggs and grilled tomatoes.  That was Sunday morning breakfast in working class homes.

These days, Staffy oat cakes are used as raps for just about anything that you can think of, even your "chick" food. :lol:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Someone say "chick" food


----------



## Cats are nice (Feb 12, 2009)

Sorry, guys, I missed the photo of Mac measuring out his 100 calorie portion of cheese with a ruler :nerd:

By the time I had got the digital camera working he had created this tempting, inside-out oatcake sandwich 










Lord Sandwich would have been so proud :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Is that him taking out his teeth?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Is that him taking out his teeth?


Cheeky bugger!!







:lol:


----------



## Rough Diamond (Mar 17, 2010)

Well, after Xmas i'd banged it on and was 15st 3.

I have started Weightwatchers (don't do the meetings, just bought a book off ebay)and went doen to 14st 6 pretty quickly.

Fell off the wagon though and weighed 14 10 this morn, so i'm staying out of the kitchen!

It's straightforward - i'm just a bit of a lte night muncher.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Cats are nice said:


> Sorry, guys, I missed the photo of Mac measuring out his 100 calorie portion of cheese with a ruler :nerd:


Please tell me you're joking :lol:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

i looked at some photos of me at a wedding last year and decided to lose some weight. I just stopped eating after 7pm, and every other night had no alcohol. It wasn't hard and i lost about 2lb a week for 6-7 weeks. Easy peasy.

I stopped the diet and put it all back on again, so i bought a wii. The boxing is excellent for shifting the bodyweight up from my gut to my shoulders.

Nice cheese sandwich, it just wants frying in Lard!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MarkF said:


>


You`ve missread my signature Mark, it says "Grumpy" (not Dirty) "old man" :lol:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Cats are nice said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, guys, I missed the photo of Mac measuring out his 100 calorie portion of cheese with a ruler :nerd:
> ...


I doubt it Phil. h34r:

Everyone knows that one cubic milimetre of cheese is only one calorie (not  ), but Mac still works in inches judging by the size of that bloody big lump he's stuffing in his chops.

It still needs bacon with it to ensure he gets all the major fart groups.


----------

